
Google doc listing companies that Support SOPA - revorad
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xjisu18X6s7lPtAsIQg5Ol3KJjymPT2az1kasQVwGiw/preview?pli=1&sle=true
======
CWIZO
Wasn't there an article some time ago here that busted the "Microsoft, Apple &
coare are behind SOPA, because they are in the Business Software Alliance"?

~~~
geekam
Yea, I thought so too.

------
angoodkind
How have these claims been verified?

~~~
maximusprime
You've missed the point. This is an internet hate mob formation. The facts
aren't important.

~~~
burgerbrain
Why is that such a concern to you? Nobody advocating apathy should care as
much as you seem to.

------
geekam
I think it will be a great idea to call the companies you've been customer(s)
of. Like I was thinking of calling Microsoft and Apple as I use both of their
products.

So, when you call, mention that you are a customer and would love to keep that
relationship alive. Maybe if a few hundred calls go this way, some of them
will budge.

------
VMG
It is interesting to see that there are a lot of companies not related to
Hollywood or the entertainment industry. They seem to be worried about product
piracy.

It's weird that they think SOPA will solve their problems.

------
x3c
I'm wondering which side Netflix is on. They stand to gain if this goes
through. But being an internet company, they must have some reservations.
Anyone has any links stating their official position on this?

------
maeon3
Better yet, leave poor reviews on online rating sites for their
product/service.

The network itself is not the place to be stopping criminal behavior. The
place to stop it is at the source, with due process. Prosecuting the humans
involved. If those people are overseas then guess what? You cant prosecute
them because they never agreed to your laws.

